# How to administer probiotic to BF baby



## PeonyJen (Jan 19, 2005)

I know, dumb question.
Like, duh.
My husband simply adds the powder to his bottle when I'm not home.
But, I'm home with baby 90% of the time, so on the days when there is no bottle, can I mix it with water into a syringe, or what do you do?


----------



## rixafreeze (Apr 30, 2006)

I just sprinkled the powder right into her mouth! It didn't bother her at all. You could also mix it with a little breast milk and then drop it into her mouth.


----------



## joannejoanne (Mar 16, 2007)

I would wet the tip of my finger is my DS's mouth and then dip it in the probiotic and put my finger back in his mouth and he would suck the powder off. He actually really liked it!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joannejoanne* 
I would wet the tip of my finger is my DS's mouth and then dip it in the probiotic and put my finger back in his mouth and he would suck the powder off. He actually really liked it!

Ditto - and he also really liked it. Which reminds me, I should start doing that again!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine says to give 1/4 teaspoon of powder, which seemed like a lot to put right into her mouth. For a long time I was trying to give it to her in a bottle with a little breastmilk, but she didn't like the bottle, and it was a pain. Finally, I thought to just put it on a spoon with 1/4-1/2 teaspoon of water, mix it up and give it to her from the spoon. She loves it that way...spoons are her favorite toy.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I made it into a paste and put it on my breast.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I express a drop or two of breast milk, and dab it on my breast or dip my breast into the powder (I put it in a small shallow bowl first). She latches on like it's not even there.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but... what is the purpose of this?


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't know about the OP, but we used probiotics to get DD's gastrointestinal system healthy again after she had a week of antibiotics immediately after birth. She was having green poops and farting that caused her a lot of pain while nursing (at the end of a session). Block feeding and probiotics made a real difference for us. She suddenly started having yellow poop with that buttermilk smell: before that her poop didn't smell like anything at all.

We're continuing to use them because of this article in the Feb 2007 issue of Pediatrics:
_Lactobacillus reuteri (American Type Culture Collection Strain 55730) Versus
Simethicone in the Treatment of Infantile Colic: A Prospective Randomized Study_
Francesco Savino, Emanuela Pelle, Elisabetta Palumeri, Roberto Oggero and Roberto Miniero
2007;119;e124-e130
http://www.pediatrics.org/cgi/content/full/119/1/e124


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Can you use any type of probiotic? I've never given it to a baby before but I think it would help our new little one.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I only use probiotic mixes that are especially made for infants. I honestly don't know if it makes a difference (using the baby stuff rather than the adult stuff) but I feel better about it.

The probiotic used in the study I mentioned above is an oil suspension and quite expensive. It's made by BioGaia of Sweden. We've also had success with an infant probiotic powder mix from Jarrow that we got at Whole Foods for much less.


----------

